# Party Pardee route?



## hdnoise (Apr 18, 2003)

4/3 metric century route? The website doesn't say alot about the route but it sounds like it stays in the flats in the traffic compared to the Sierra which route I do know. Any insight is appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

*Party Pardee route*

The route has climbs but they are short and mildly steep. The longer route has a few real good (bad?) climbs up to Pardee Dam itself. All in all it is a good season opener. There is a lot of support and the food is good. Live music at the end is always a nice touch too!


----------

